
Tech IPOs Return With Rackspace - rockstar9
http://gigaom.com/2008/08/08/tech-ipos-return-with-rackspace/
======
patrickg-zill
Good luck to them, I feel that they do not have any special advantages to
offer vs. other colocation/hosting companies.

~~~
stcredzero
Not even more pervasive advertising? Perhaps they could use the cash influx
from an IPO to do more ads?

